# Feel like screaming



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

How do you stop yourself from saying something you know your going to regret, I'm struggling to have one and seeing certain members pawning there kids off to their grand mothers every weekend, it's annoying the hell out of me !! If it was my kid yes every parent needs time alone or Asa couple not all the time though.. I know if I opened my gob though I'd get you don't have kids so you can't say nothing, I'm hating the fact that I know if that was my child I'd want to make the most of their childhood not miss a thing.. It's not fair when will I have my baby


----------



## Gothictulip (May 23, 2013)

i just keep quiet , it took a while to master though. , 

My sister dumps her kids on my mum most days and week and all weekend. my mum looked after one of the kids overnight on her 60th birthday !!! i was not impressed and tried to mention it to my mum , who said it was ok she wasn't doing anything anyway. i tried to raise the issue and i got told well my sister is busy and tired. well if you have 3 kids you should really look after them yourself.

Today is a family gathering at my mums for christmas and i know the kids will be running wild. If i try and tell them off my sister will have ago at me for disciplining her kids.(if she did it the first place  other people would not have to )

 sadly we all have thoughtless relatives who are self obsessed.


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, I do look after the kids somepoints, but that's coz one I love the kids and too helps me when I'm feeling really broody looking after them for a night calms that. But 4 kids and nearly every weekend the older kids are over there, and have you ever felt like coz you don't have kids you get treated differently? Coz i do I feel like if your not popping out kids your not treated the same, I'm not so bad with the disciplining them as when I have them I can but don't do it really if with oh half family, not so bad at my side of family as oldest is 30 and none of us have kids, I just wish everything was different and it was somebody else who had these problems we are to have a child,


----------



## Gothictulip (May 23, 2013)

yep , i have found that i do get treated differently because i don't have kids. 

Thats not just family that's work too . Thereare  tons of people that cant work late as they have to pick up the kids ( i once heard someone use that line and their child was the same age as me , i know he was in my class at school) All the best leave of festive periods is take up with the "well I've got kids brigade"  Funny how they ones with kids who need to finish early always seem to get the overtime - their kids must go to school on Saturdays  

My OH went out for his Christmas nightout on Saturday and he said he was getting depressed as they all started taking about their kids and that someone said to him that he wouldn't understand " what christmas was really like as you don't have kids "

He said if he had a few more beers he would have vented at them.  

    Hopefully it gets better  this year has been one of the worst i have experienced so far and i'm looking forward to 2014


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol, oh I'm in a better mood today, a wee grumble is all I needed lol, and I know what you mean there was one guy a knew he got every weekend off to spend with kids 'supposedly' but then he told people he only got his kid every 2nd Saturday... I'm doing non stop over time at the moment, trying to get money to go private, and our fund took bit of a hit for Xmas, and I would've snapped if someone said that to me, that is downright rude and unless you know what that person is going through the cannot judge ! And I hope so to !! I have decided since me and oh have week of start of jan, I'm going to take us out for a meal, and do couple stuff together - get away from thinking about Ivf etc, get back a wee bitty romance     Thank you for listening to me grumble and if I don't speak to you on here before Xmas hope you have a merry Xmas and 2014 is a good year for use


----------



## Gothictulip (May 23, 2013)

no problem , Grumble /rant away. 

I think we need to rant about it otherwise we would explode


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

feel so down past few days, feel like why am I not pregnant !! Seeing baby photos, scans and oh niece n nephew has set me off, I'm just sick of everybody around me being pregnant and I'm not. Have my first app with Glasgow Royal in Thursday - oh sperm test and I'm praying to god that acupuncture, him drinking apple juice and fruit that are not acidic and taking vitamins from acupuncturist - and him drinking more water has atleast done something if not I'm going to completely devasted. Anybody any words of wisdom to help me get through this? I'm 24 in 11 days and another year with out a baby,


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry that you're feeling down    IF is really heartbreaking and noone who hasn't experienced it can fully understand how it feels.

I wish I had words that would take the pain away but I don't.  On a positive you're age is really in your favour, not that that is any consilation at the moment, take care of yourself and keep coming on here for support from people who know what it feels like.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you   and exactly I was on anti depressants before and when I had a low mood yesterday oh was like maybe I should consider going back on them. I don't want to I'm not always a self pitying so-so, my oh sister was trying to be nice and she was like whats up and I'm like you already know..... Long story short she then 2mins puts pics of her and her daughter up.... Am like yeah that's going to help....


----------

